# Rahmen groesse



## Arnoud (25. Oktober 2005)

Naechster schritt: Rahmen groesse. Was ware gut bei 1.80 und Schrittlänge 76cm. 18"?


----------



## dubbel (25. Oktober 2005)

probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (25. Oktober 2005)

würd ich auch sagen und kommt auch aufs Rad und deinen Fahrstil an viele leute haben es auch gerne einen kleinen Rahmen zu fahren was ich bei einem slayer auch empfehlen würde


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Oktober 2005)

18" klingt gut, fahr ich auch (ets-x) - aber bei 1m83  
top wendigkeit!


----------



## przybo (25. Oktober 2005)

ja, 1,83 Slayer in 18". Paßt optimal.


----------



## fritzn (25. Oktober 2005)

1,78 
element in 18"
vorbau 120mm

sehr schön, sportlich und wendig, auch touren super. 
auch alpencross.

dachte erst für touren könnte ich mal nen 100mm vorbau + riser nehmen, aber braucht man nicht.

perfekt.


----------



## digi03 (26. Oktober 2005)

Also bei einer Schrittlänge von 76 cm finde ich 18" definitiv zu groß!!
17" b.z.w. 17,5" passen da schon eher. Im übrigen sollte man sich ein wenig mehr 
nach der Oberrohrlänge richten. Gerade deswegen, da die RM - Rahmen im Verhältniss
zur Sitzröhrlänge ein relativ langes Oberrohr haben.

Allerdings bezweifle ich ein wenig, daß deine Körpergrößen - Angaben korrekt sind.
Ich habe zum Beispiel bei eine Größe von 1,80 eine viel zu kurze Schrittlänge von 83 cm!!
Daher kann die Angabe von dir von 76 cm fast gar nicht sein. Mess noch mal genau nach.


----------



## schlappmacher (26. Oktober 2005)

Tag,

Es lebe die Verallgemeinerung 

Ich hab selbst 78 cm Schrittlänge bei 180cm Größe. Mir passt das 18 Zoll RM Slayer mit 2004er Rahmen perfekt, allerdings mit Syntace VRO ECO in Größe M. Bestens zum Angleichen... 

Wirst also um die Empfehlung, ein Radl probezufahren, nicht herumkommen. 

Frohes Ausprobieren,

Der Schlappmacher


----------

